# [solved] raid1 mdadm: /dev/sdc1 has no superblock

## mijenix

Hi

I've a raid1 (/dev/md1) for my data, os is on a separate disk.

Why I get this boot message?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mdadm: /dev/sdc1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
> 
> 

 

the md1 raid seems fine, here is the /proc/mdstat output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalities : [raid1] 
> 
> md1 : active raid1 sdc1[1] sdb1[0]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/md1:
> 
>         Version : 0.90
> ...

 

I don't use the kernel raid autodetect, I use mdadm.conf with only this line:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ARRAY /dev/md1 devices=/dev/sdb1,/dev/sdc1
> 
> 

 

any ideas?

thanks in advice.Last edited by mijenix on Sat Oct 30, 2010 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xibo

iirc the disks needed to be initied somehow. Maybe you also forgot to make your partition fs-type linux-raid?

----------

## mijenix

Id is set to fd (Linux raid autodetect) on both drives

on top of the mdraid is a dm-crypt LUKS and LVM2 volume, maybe that helps for helping.

----------

## mijenix

after a hint from nolimitsoya (IRC) I changed the ARRAY Line in the mdadm.conf file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> from ARRAY /dev/md1 devices=/dev/sdb1,/dev/sdc1 to ARRAY /dev/md1 UUID=61932ea4:d265a836:2bcbefd9:80f1e3cf
> 
> 

 

but I don't know why that is such a difference but the message disappears:

 *Quote:*   

>  mdadm: /dev/sdc1 has no superblock - assembly aborted 

 

----------

